# Gentoo de mal en peor cada día (no se puede cerrar)

## LinuxBlues

Después de la última actualización a baselayout-1.11.15-r3 quería verificar los hotplug services que realmente son necesarios en mi laptop, voy ejecuto ->

```
rc-update show
```

y me encuentro con ->

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Invalid runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/.keep
> 
>  * Invalid runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/text/.keep
> ...

 

además de la esperada lista de servicios en ejecución posteriormente.

Si alguien aún no ha perdido la paciencia, como yo, con Gentoo y quiere enviar un bug-report que lo haga. A mí Gentoo empieza a traerme sin cuidado, básicamente porque sus desarrolladores son incapaces de hacer pruebas tan básicas y elementales como esta.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ferdy

Pfff ya veo el mogollón de máquinas que no arrancarán por esto.

Por otro lado entiendo que estés molesto cuando en alguna ocasión algún desarrollador te ha tenido que llamar 'ricer' y decirte que no sabes de lo que hablas públicamente (y no me refiero a mi, yo no te he llamado 'ricer' nunca).

Tampoco entiendo la generalización que haces con 'sus desarrolladores'. Es como si digo: 'los usuarios de Gentoo son todos unos flipaos que no saben ni lo que dicen la mitad de las veces' cuando realmente solo lo pienso de unos pocos (entre los que estás, claro).

Por otro lado, tienes razón, es un bug. Pero nada gravísimo.

En serio, si tan poco te gusta Gentoo... ¿por qué diablos no dejas de usarla y olvidas esta comunidad de usuarios? Todo el tiempo que pierdo contestándote, bien podría utilizarlo en mejorar mis paquetes. Es cierto que has trabajado mucho en Gentoo mientras te gustaba tanto con traducciones, como ayudando a probar la migración de gentoo-es e incluso con algún bug-report interesante; también has escrito mensajes de interés para muchos en el foro.

Pero estás entrando en una dinámica donde te metes en camisa de once varas constantemente, y más de una vez ha habido que darte en las narizotas públicamente.

Por favor, disfruta del tiempo libre, deja a los demás que utilicen su tiempo libre como ellos crean conveniente y no pierdas la cabeza por estas cosas. Es posible que Gentoo no se ajuste a tus necesidades, simplemente no la uses. No la vas a poder cambiar con esa actitud.

Para cualquier cosa que puedas necesitar y creas que conozco, sabes que estaré encantado de ayudarte (ya lo he hecho otras veces) y sabes cómo contactarme.

Hazte un favor, y haznos el favor a todos, y no intentes 'molestar'. Busca una comunidad que te agrade y una distribución que te guste y 'dales caña' (es decir, ayúdales) como hiciste aquí cuando estabas motivado.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

Llevas toda la razón del mundo, últimamente sólo le veo defectos a Gentoo (no me los invento tampoco, que conste). Pero ha llegado el momento de abandonarla. desde el día en que Ciaran McCreesh la abandonó algo me dió una patada en el culo. Por otra parte sé más aún acerca de la creación de rpms que acerca de la creación de ebuilds; ha llegado el momento de pagar por una distribución de Linux en la que todo sencillamente funciona y dejarme de sentir como un conejillo de indias; supongo que nadie mejor que tú sabe lo que un .keep de 0 bytes significa bajo Gentoo. Pero que os den, no estoy a gusto con Gentoo y ha llegado el momento de olvidarla.

Puedo prometer y prometo que este será el último mensaje con el que os molestarè en los foros.

A propósito, menciona a lo que te refieres con lo de ricer o tendré que publicar un mensaje más en este foro dejándote como mentiroso, lo único que me dijeron es que -fvisibility-inlines-hidden era, supuestamente, para desarrolladores sólo, cuando no modifica el código en absoluto (aka "chorrada").

[consejo]Haz la cita, es un aviso, de lo contrario os expondreis a una lista de todos y cada uno de vuestros fallos estúpidos, te lo garantizo[/consejo].

No me pienso andar con sutilezas, al igual que tú, pero estoy dispuesto a demostrar que: "cada día que amanece la calidad de Gentoo decrece". Rétame a demostrarlo... ¡anda!

Editado: Ferdy, te ruego además otra cosa: no me vuelvas a obligar a usar un término racista nunca más o te aseguro que acabarás con un pastel de nata en la cara. ricer es considerado racista en Oriente, que lo sepas.Last edited by LinuxBlues on Mon Jun 26, 2006 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aj2r

Tampoco tenéis que poneros así, que sois un par de ENGANCHAOOOOOOOSSSSSSSS!!!!, LinuxBlues haces bien en dar caña, pero de vez en cuando dramatizas un poco ¿o no? Y ferdy con la excusa de que es muy directo se pasa un huevo.

La verdad es que no comprendo estos fallos ridículos en gentoo, ¿para qué sirve ~ARCH? Explicádmelo porque a lo mejor no lo he entendido bien. ¿Cómo pueden pasar a ARCH ebuilds con fallos tan tontos como éste u otros que se han dado? La verdad es que se corrigen y ya está, pero a todos nos gustaría usar gentoo, a parte de para experimetar, como sistema de produción, y para eso hay que ser más metódico.

Que los desarrolladores hacen un gran trabajo es muy cierto, pero no creo que el foro sea para lamernos el culo unos a otros, sino para meternos caña y hacer las cosas bien.

De momento mientras escribía se me ha pasao la vena homicida, luego a lo mejor sigo   :Razz: 

SIGO-> LinuxBlues no dejes gentoo que luego te arrepentirás, portage tiene sus fallos pero es una gran herramienta. Para que no dejes gentoo estoy dispuesto a que hagas una lista de lo que no te gusta, y me comprometo (ahora que tengo tiempo) a arreglarlo yo mismo, o tocar las pelotas hasta que sea arreglado GENTOO MANDA!!

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si alguien aún no ha perdido la paciencia, como yo, con Gentoo y quiere enviar un bug-report que lo haga. A mí Gentoo empieza a traerme sin cuidado, básicamente porque sus desarrolladores son incapaces de hacer pruebas tan básicas y elementales como esta.
> 
>   

 

Si quieres colaborar con gentoo lo razonable es que envíes un bug, ¿o acaso no hacen caso a los bugs?

Creo que exageras un poco, no es un problema tan grave y, además, seguro que lo arreglan en un tiempo breve. Por ejemplo, en una distribución como mandriva, algo que se ha criticado durante tiempo (y que ya se va solucionando) es que no hacían ni caso de los bugs que se les enviaban; pero en gentoo, yo al menos, no he visto ese caso   :Cool: 

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> LinuxBlues haces bien en dar caña, pero de vez en cuando dramatizas un poco ¿o no?

 

Pero no basta con dar caña, hay que dar caña e intentar colaborar en lo que podamos, por ejemplo, enviando un reporte de bug  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Y ferdy con la excusa de que es muy directo se pasa un huevo.

 

Yo también creo que alguna vez se pasa, pero ya estoy acostumbrado   :Cool:   (en otros foros he llegado a recibir verdaderos insultos por parte de los BOFHs de turno)

 *Quote:*   

> La verdad es que no comprendo estos fallos ridículos en gentoo,

 

Es cierto que es un fallo, pero no es tan grave. Por ejemplo, hay muchas distribuciones que en sus lanzamientos meten la pata en numerosos paquetes, por eso hay que actualizarlas  :Wink: , a pesar de tener también una rama de pruebas. No es algo exclusivo de gentoo y, creeme, ojalá los fallos fuesen como éste  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿para qué sirve ~ARCH? Explicádmelo porque a lo mejor no lo he entendido bien. ¿Cómo pueden pasar a ARCH ebuilds con fallos tan tontos como éste u otros que se han dado? La verdad es que se corrigen y ya está, pero a todos nos gustaría usar gentoo, a parte de para experimetar, como sistema de produción, y para eso hay que ser más metódico.

 

Quizás sería recomendable, yo lo hago, esperar un día o dos por si hay problemas con alguno de estos paquetes "importantes", en el caso de que se vaya a usar como sistema de producción  :Smile: 

De todos modos puedes estar seguro de que en ~ARCH se prueban mucho estas aplicaciones, lo que pasa es que a veces es curioso ver cómo se preocupan más de solventar problemas y bugs mucho más graves que otros como este. Es un fallo, es evidente, pero eso no quiere decir que se hayan estado rascando la barriga y lo hayan pasado a testing sin probarlo.

----------

## dmery

Saludos a toda la comunidad,

Ayer me paso lo mismo -luego de la actualizacion del baselayout- consulte el foro en Ingles -a varios usuarios les paso lo mismo- y daban la solucion que consiste en recomponer los "links" nuevamente (direccionarlos a /etc/init.d/), seguramente lo sepas, pero por "si las moscas". Luego revise todo los programas y aparentemente todo funciona.

Entiendo que muchas veces se viven situaciones frustantes con Linux, donde da ganas de mandar todo a la "mierda", pero en fin son frustaciones que a veces pasan. Quiza eso le pase a LinuxBlues, pero creo que el foro deberia ser un ambito ideal para poder dar contencion a esas frustaciones o convertirlas en una sana polemica donde se puedan procesar diferentes puntos de vista, si  el companiero decide emigrar a otra experiencia "open source", adelante... todos amigos y quiza en ese proceso se puedan aprender muchas cosas. La actitud  inteligente -que Daniel Goleman autor del libro: La Inteligencia Emocional describiera brillantemente- consiste en convertir una frustacion y/o diferentes criterios en un proceso racional y emocionalmente equilibrado de aprendizaje, lo contrario es la agresion, la disputa ridicula y el enfrenamiento personal sin sentido. No "luce" correcto que al planteo -posiblemente desmedido- de LinuxBlues la respuesta sea "echarlo", o sea, estimular la frustacion, ademas de incentivar un debate intrascendente de cuestiones personales....no parece ser ese el camino adecuado.

Algo evidentemente no esta funcionando bien, ayer por plantear un apreciacion sobre "procedimientos" de la eleccion de "Representantes del Usuario", literalmente me "comi" un tremendo "jalon de orejas" y hoy porque LinuxBlues plantea una critica sobre la falta de control de calidad de una actualizacion, le pretenden dar un tremendo "escobazo".

Se me antoja que el foro es un ambito solidario, de aprendizaje, de compartir experiencias, de debatir diferencias y acuerdos..... Lo contrario huele mal   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdy

Simple:

 *Quote:*   

> BTW, if you did actually read it carefully, you'd notice that the wiki article
> 
> is obviously aimed at _developers_, not at users that are ricing out their
> 
> CXXFLAGS while their gcc version and/or the application they are trying to
> ...

 

Copiado y pegado del bug. Eso de '... at users that are ricing out their ...' iba justo por ti. Por otro lado, ese CXXFLAG que comentabas no modifica el código pero si el binario resultante... así que 'aka chorrada' será desde el profundo desconocimiento que tienes sobre el formato ELF, supongo.

Como ya he comentado creo que sería muchísimo más productivo que dedicaras tus esfuerzos a ayudar allí donde creas conveniente. Obviamente esto no es dar el escobazo a nadie (como a dmery le ha parecido), es dar una _recomendación_. Allí donde vea que dices una mentira, o metes la pata, o exageras, tendré que resaltarlo para proteger mi trabajo y el de mis compañeros de las 'mentiras, meteduras de pata o exageraciones' de alguien que no hace casi nada por la distribución.

Estas cosas para que sirvan de algo hay que reportar bugs y ser paciente. A los que les de miedo el bugzilla que me lo diga y le ayudo a reportarlos, ya lo he hecho varias veces y estaré encantado.

- ferdy

----------

## Ferdy

Oh... por cierto....

 *Quote:*   

> desde el día en que Ciaran McCreesh la abandonó algo me dió una patada en el culo

 

... apuesto a que no sabes ni la mitad de por qué ocurrió esto ...

- ferdy

----------

## artic

Es una pena en lo que se esta convirtiendo este foro,entiendo que surjan roces de vez en cuando ,pero esto lleva ya una temporadita .......................

Es una lastima que alguien se dedique a flamear para que Ferdy y algun desarrollador mas le hagan caso y poder entrar en descalificaciones que es lo que buscaba desde un principio.............

No creo ni mucho menos que Ferdy ni nadie se pasara de la raya ,bastante paciencia tienen los pobres ya para que les recriminemos nada .......  ,imagino que como desarrollador fastidia que intenten manchar tu trabajo o el de tus compañeros  y te veas obligado a rebatir ........... otros tenemos la suerte de poder ignorar ,pero es mejor dejar de alimentar al TROLL .

Salu2

----------

## Kensai

A LinuxBlues ricer no es otra cosa que en /etc/make.conf tener algo como:

```
CFLAGS="-09 -march=i986 -ve-lo-mas-rapido -para-tener-un-sistema-rapidisimo"
```

 :Laughing: 

Antes yo era asi pero ya he aprendido que ser haci lo unico que brinda es problemas, ahora yo mantengo mi make.conf bien estandar y aunque uso ~x86 no tengo problema.

mi make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
```

----------

## pacho2

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> A LinuxBlues ricer no es otra cosa que en /etc/make.conf tener algo como:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-09 -march=i986 -ve-lo-mas-rapido -para-tener-un-sistema-rapidisimo"
> ```
> ...

 

Parece que podrías ser un poco más "agresivo" sin tener problemas  :Wink: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_MP_.28AMD.29

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## aj2r

 *artic wrote:*   

> Es una pena en lo que se esta convirtiendo este foro,entiendo que surjan roces de vez en cuando ,pero esto lleva ya una temporadita .......................
> 
> 

 

Por todos los hilos que he leído, tú también has ayudado un poco a esto ¿o no?

Dejaros ya de tonterías y haced cosas más interesantes!!!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola! Con respecto a esto, hace tiempo las cosas no estan muy bien. Nadie tiene ninguna obligacion, espero las cosas mejoren camaradas, valoro mucho su trabajo y les estoy muy agradecido.

Cada dia tengo mas errores por solucionar.

Por favor no lo tomen a mal.

----------

## Ferdy

Pablo, en ese caso lo mejor es reportar los bugs. Realmente ayudan.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

Ferdy mira lo sencillo que resulta demostrar que no tienes ni la más mínima idea de lo que estás hablando:

```

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/metadata.xml

$

```

pacho2, no es que no hagan caso a los bugs, el caso es que es peor que les hagan caso... Hace meses otro desarrollador les dió un toque de atención diciendo que el trato a los que reportábamos bugs era muy mejorable y cómo debían mejorarlo, pero al parecer no le han hecho ni caso.

pacho2, evidentemente el fallo no tiene la más mínima importancia, pero ten en cuenta que era la punta del iceberg únicamente. Mira lo que me ocurre con el nuevo baselayout también:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Device initiated services: net.eth0
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Pero ¿quién le ha dicho a esta gentooza que después de corregir la tabla ACPI DSDT de mi portátil durante dos días, para ahorrar el máximo de batería, quiero iniciar la tarjeta de red integrada en mi portátil? Yo no, básicamente porque sólo me interesa conectarme a través de pcmcia wireless o USB y básicamente porque me interesa que la tarjeta de red integrada en mi portátil se quede durmiendo literalmente, (Stand-by).

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> tendré que resaltarlo para proteger mi trabajo y el de mis compañeros de las 'mentiras, meteduras de pata o exageraciones'

 

Haces bien en añadir y el de mis compañeros...

```

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/a*-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

3

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/d*-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

4

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/g*-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

0

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/k*-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

0

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/mail-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

3

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/n*-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

1

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/s*-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

0

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/w*-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

1

$ grep erdy /usr/portage/x*-*/*/metadata.xml | wc -l

1

```

Vamos, que después de ver que mantienes la friolera de 13 paquetes, casi me atrevo a decir que tú también eres "alguien que no hace casi nada por la distribución".

Pero al menos sé que he hecho mucho más que artic por ella. Veo que a este personaje le dolió que demostrase que no estaba diciendo nada más que tonterías acerca de reiser4, Aquí tenemos otro ejemplo de su modélico comportamiento en los foros, para que luego se atreva a llamarme troll.

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> apuesto a que no sabes ni la mitad de por qué ocurrió esto

 

¿Acaso te crees que eres el único desarrollador con el que hablo habitualmente? Posiblemente lleves razón, me trae sin cuidado, habeis perdido al cerebro más brillante que ha pasado por la distribución, con razón decía "I can kill you with my brain" (puedo matarte con mi cerebro), sólo que él lo hubiese hecho de una forma mucho más elegante que la mía.

----------

## Zamorate

¿No decías que te ibas?, la verdad es que sería un gran favor para la comunidad. Tus peleas con ferdy ya cansan, además, si dices que no estás contento con gentoo, la borras y listo, usas lo que quieras y todos felices.

Agur

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Zamorate wrote:*   

> ¿No decías que te ibas?, la verdad es que sería un gran favor para la comunidad. Tus peleas con ferdy ya cansan, además, si dices que no estás contento con gentoo, la borras y listo, usas lo que quieras y todos felices.

 

Me veo en la obligación de contestar a las cosas que se dicen sobre mí, ¿acaso crees que no lo he hecho? conservo una captura de pantalla en un lápiz USB con un uname -r y el rm -rf / posterior, si la quieres la comparto, si esto te hace tan feliz como a mí   :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

Espero no sufrir nunca un ataque como el que está sufriendo LinuxBlues

----------

## Ferdy

Aprende qué son los metadata.xml antes de decir GILIPOLLECES. Mantengo varios paquetes, pero los paquetes que pertenecen a un herd y los mantiene un equipo no tienen maintainter's en el metadata.xml, pero obviamente tu no sabes eso (como no sabes casi nada de lo que hablas).

En serio, eres el tipo de usuario que odia Ciaran, dudo mucho que seas su 'colega'. En definitiva, el tipo de gente que queremos tener lejos de paludis.

Volviste a conseguir hacerme reir durante un rato...

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

Dime donde debo buscarte entonces, que yo también quiero troncharme de risa... Perdona mi ignorancia, pero llegó el momento en que Gentoo empezó a traerme sin cuidado y estas cosas como que no me preocupaban lo más mínimo, ojo que ahora sólo podré bajar snapshots y buscarte en ellos. Pero seguro que tienes tiempo de sobra para andar incordiando por los foros...   :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdy

Buscame donde quieras, ya te digo que los metadata.xml solo tienen 'maintainer' cuando solo UNA persona los mantiene y el equipo que mantiene el herd simplemente hace cosas triviales sobre ellos.

Podrías buscar por los changelog, o en los logs del CVS... no se, donde quieras, me da lo mismo. Pero cada vez que mientas, lo pondré en evidencia.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

Si lo hago, lo hago inintencionadamente...

¿Puedo pedirte un favor? Te ruego que no me obligues a contestarte de nuevo, así como de Gentoo también pretendo olvidarme de sus foros lo antes posible. Es un deseo, pero a las calumnias me supongo con el derecho a justificarlas. Es como a tus no sé, en el changelog o en CVS, si no lo dices, no tengo la más mínima obligación de saberlo, aunque en esos archivos quizá aparezcas para corregir cosas del tipo "Finializing udev configuration" a "Finalizing", por lo que tampoco darás una sensación de haber hecho algo que nadie más podía haber hecho.

Que os den.

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Ferdy mira lo sencillo que resulta demostrar que no tienes ni la más mínima idea de lo que estás hablando:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ grep erdy /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/metadata.xml
> ...

 

Deducir de que Ferdy no aparezca que no tiene ni la más minima idea me parece un tanto arriesgado  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pacho2, no es que no hagan caso a los bugs, el caso es que es peor que les hagan caso... 

 

Ese talante no es muy adecuado si de verdad pretendes mejorar la sitribución

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hace meses otro desarrollador les dió un toque de atención diciendo que el trato a los que reportábamos bugs era muy mejorable y cómo debían mejorarlo, pero al parecer no le han hecho ni caso.

 

Pero, ¿en qué hay que mejorarlo en concreto? ¿que bug has enviado al que no te han hecho caso?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pacho2, evidentemente el fallo no tiene la más mínima importancia, pero ten en cuenta que era la punta del iceberg únicamente. 

 

No sé :\

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mira lo que me ocurre con el nuevo baselayout también:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Creo que en el /etc/conf.d/rc lo puedes configurar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero ¿quién le ha dicho a esta gentooza que después de corregir la tabla ACPI DSDT de mi portátil durante dos días, para ahorrar el máximo de batería, quiero iniciar la tarjeta de red integrada en mi portátil? Yo no, básicamente porque sólo me interesa conectarme a través de pcmcia wireless o USB y básicamente porque me interesa que la tarjeta de red integrada en mi portátil se quede durmiendo literalmente, (Stand-by).

 

Puede que tu no, yo tampoco, pero puede que a otras personas les sea de utilidad. Si no lo necesitas lo desactivas en el fichero de configuracion correspondiente  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Vamos, que después de ver que mantienes la friolera de 13 paquetes, casi me atrevo a decir que tú también eres "alguien que no hace casi nada por la distribución".

 

Ya me gustaría a mi tener el tiempo y la capacidad para mantener 13 paquetes  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> onservo una captura de pantalla en un lápiz USB con un uname -r y el rm -rf / posterior, si la quieres la comparto, si esto te hace tan feliz como a mí  

 

Con lo facil que habría sido formatear la partición   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Que os den

 

 :Confused: 

----------

## frangor

Buenas Linuxblues.

No entiendo que pretendes con esta constante crítica destructiva hacia Gentoo, no se si esperas arrastrar contigo mas gente tu odio hacia la distribución o qué.

Por otra parte espero seguir manteniendo el contacto contigo a pesar de no compartir ni tus formas ni el fondo de tus posts estas últimas semanas.

Un saludo muy grande  :Smile: 

Frangor

----------

## aj2r

LinuxBlues no has atendido a mi proposición unas entradas más arriba   :Confused:  Te digo de verdad que me hagas una lista de lo que deseas mejorar, y me pondré a ello.

Y por cierto, yo prefiero dar a que me den (sin mariconadas) jejeje

----------

## asph

esta claro que gentoo no es para todos, siempre se ha dicho que es para usuarios avanzados... si tienes tantos problemas y no te sientes con ánimos como para arreglarlo ya que sólo ves todo lo malo, instalate otra distribución.

<edit> que mania tiene la gente con exigir resultados con ese tono a proyectos gratuitos? </edit>

----------

## aj2r

 *asph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <edit> que mania tiene la gente con exigir resultados con ese tono a proyectos gratuitos? </edit>

 

Muy cierto, no podemos exigir. Pero si alguien no mete caña, las cosas degeneran (es mi opinión). Las cosas hay que hablarlas, discutirlas, razonarlas y ¡¡no picarse!!! Ésto de no picarse es importante, y de vez en cuando hay que cuidar el tono en el que se habla.

----------

## asph

lo que no puedes hacer es crítica destructiva y no mover un dedo.. si eres tan listo puedes echar una mano, en gentoo uno se involucra tanto como quiere!

----------

## aj2r

 *asph wrote:*   

> lo que no puedes hacer es crítica destructiva y no mover un dedo.. si eres tan listo puedes echar una mano, en gentoo uno se involucra tanto como quiere!

 

Hasta donde sé, LinuxBlues se ha involucrado hasta donde puede, que es mucho más que la mayoría que de vez en cuando lanzan una puntá por aquí.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Con lo facil que habría sido formatear la partición   

 

No te quepa duda de que lo hice al final, pero de ese modo no tendría el bonito screenshot del que dispongo   :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *frangor wrote:*   

> Por otra parte espero seguir manteniendo el contacto contigo a pesar de no compartir ni tus formas ni el fondo de tus posts estas últimas semanas.

 

Te recomiendo la lectura del libro: "La conjura de los necios" de John Kennedy Toole.

Un abrazo.

----------

## Kensai

LinuxBlues te vere pronto volviendo a Gentoo  :Laughing:  o al menos eso espero.

Lo que no me pregunto es por que yo uso ~x86 y no tengo que solucionar ningun error, solo que el portage se me rompio ayer y no podia realizar busquedas de paquetes con el pero ya hoy hay un fix para el. Siempre he usado Gentoo ~arch y los unicos problemas que he tenido son de compilacion de algunos paquetes pero en unas cuantas horas hago un emerge --syn trato de compilar de nuevo y ya funciona.

Espero que vuelvas enserio yo no me  he estado relacionando con ustedes hasta ahora siempre habia estado en el foro en ingles, pero ahora que me relaciono con ustedes no quiero perderlos.  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> Mira lo que me ocurre con el nuevo baselayout también:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> * Device initiated services: net.eth0
> ...

 

No es un fallo, me he fijado y puedes configurarlo TODO en /etc/conf.d/rc (ahora lo acabo de hacer)

No veo motivo de queja  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Espero no sufrir nunca un ataque como el que está sufriendo LinuxBlues

 

Uish... no había leído yo esto... ¿resulta que el que se defiende es el culpable? bien.

- ferdy

----------

## aj2r

Lo que no entiendo es por qué cogéis este tono y estáis to el rato a la defensiba, me estresáis   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dmery

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mira lo que me ocurre con el nuevo baselayout también:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> * Device initiated services: net.eth0
> ...

 

Pacho2, Tengo el mismo problema aqui descripto y tu lo soucionaste, o sea lo configuraste, que valor cambiaste en la configuracion ? Intente algunos cambios y no dieron resultado.

Te agradezco el dato

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## aj2r

Has probado a poner en rc algo como:

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"
```

Creo que deberías abrir un hilo nuevo con este problema para que sirva de ayuda a más gente   :Wink: 

----------

## frangor

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Te recomiendo la lectura del libro: "La conjura de los necios" de John Kennedy Toole.
> 
> Un abrazo.

 

Muchas gracias! Aunque dudo que lo lea pues el genero cómico no me llama mucho la atención, prefiero la ciencia ficción como pudiera ser "El fin de la eternidad" de Isaac Asimov el cual te recomiendo (si es que no lo hice ya   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Muchos abrazos a ti también!

Frangor

----------

## dmery

set RC_COLDPLUG="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## artic

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Pero al menos sé que he hecho mucho más que artic por ella

 

L O L 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero al menos sé que he hecho mucho más que artic por ella. Veo que a este personaje le dolió que demostrase que no estaba diciendo nada más que tonterías acerca de reiser4

 

El unico que dice tonterias por aqui eres tu, como ya te han demostrado en multitud de ocasiones que te han cerrado el hocico , tu no has demostrado nada has hecho copy paste  de un test desfavorable cuando tb los hay  favorables.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Aquí tenemos otro ejemplo de su modélico comportamiento en los foros, .

 

Pues deberias aprender de mi actitud en este caso que mencionas donde rectifico la broma y me disculpo,si tu hubieses echo lo mismo en tu breve vida en este foro otro gallo cantaria  :Smile: 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> para que luego se atreva a llamarme troll

 

Por infinesima vez estas equivocado ,primero lee la definicion de :

 *Quote:*   

> TROLL : In Internet terminology, a troll is someone who comes into an established community such as an online discussion forum, and posts inflammatory, rude, repetitive or offensive messages designed intentionally to annoy and antagonize the existing members or disrupt the flow of discussion.

 

me ha dado escalofrios al leerlo pues la definicion es tu viva imagen   :Laughing: 

----------

## lanshor

Bueno, no he podido controlar la tentación de entrar en esto. Creo que se ha exagerado un poco... no es para tanto, pienso.

Me he visto reflejado porque aveces me paso el día discutiendo (y no quiero decir que nadie de aquí haga lo mismo, sólo que a mi me ha inspirado eso, nada más) con mis amigos y esas cosas, y generalmente entramos en la misma dinámica en cuanto a oleadas, tonos, etc. Pero el resultado es muy positivo, porque al día siguiente todo se enfría y como si nada pasara, no hay rencor, sin embargo nos hace ver otras cosas, porque quien más y quien menos, todos tenemos aveces algo de razón, acabamos y para bien no estamos en la misma posición que antes.

Me pongo en el lugar de ambos, y a los dos os comprendo, y estoy seguro de que vosotros tambien os entenderéis cuando esto acabe y os canséis (si sois lo suficiente inteligentes para sacar provecho de todo, aunque no seré yo quien juzgue a nadie).

En fin... que si de verdad esto os condiciona en algo sea para bien, pensadlo. (si no, para qué?)

Espero que LinuxBlues no abandone esto, aunque respete su decisión yo le echaré de menos, desde que empecé en este foro es uno de los usuarios que más ha ayudado y por lo que se, tambien ha colaborado en muchas otras cosas.

De ferdy no se nada, generalmente porque he visto menos posts de él, supongo que aveces se comerá una réplica de la que no es responsable, y que otras pues sí lo será, o no, pero da igual. Sólo espero que nada de esto le desgaste y siga haciendo su trabajo si no mejor pues al menos igual que antes.

Y el resto de desarrolladores lo mismo.

No soy nadie para daros consejos y estoy seguro de que debería ser al revés, pero correré el riesgo por si os vale de algo.

Y el problema... que desde luego sigue ahí, pues deberíais cooperar y hablar para ver que está pasando y cómo solucionarlo, pero desde luego perdiendo el tiempo en contrarestar los ataques de uno y del otro no se llega a ningún sitio.

Gracias por la recomendación del libro LinuxBlues (aunque no fuera para mi), hacía tiempo que buscaba algo que leer y he ido esta misma tarde a comprármelo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kensai

Creo que esta entre nosotros los hispanos las de discutir.  :Laughing: 

----------

## HawkFB

No veas, la gente como se pica!  :Razz: 

Sólo quiero dar mi opinión acerca de si Gentoo o empeora o no. Mi impresión es que Gentoo se hace más grande. A más lineas de código, más bugs (leed a Tanenbaum, y pasaos al microkernel   :Twisted Evil:  ). Mi recomendación es que si no te quieres complicar la vida, si tu sistema funciona, no lo actualices. 

Yo uso Gentoo x86 en un laptop, y nunca he tenido problemas, pero a veces se hace pesado ciertas actualizaciones (ahora me funciona la salida de TV, ahora me paso a xorg 7 y ya no va... etc). En concreto, el ejemplo de xorg toca bastante las narices, pero no creo que sea culpa de Gentoo, sino de Xorg. También tengo Gentoo PPC en un Pegasos 2, y llevo casi un año con unos cuelgues horribles. Por fin, al actualizarme a Xorg 7.1 desaparecieron los cuelgues, pero sigue sin funcionarme el DRI, así que no puedo ver ni videos ni nada de lo lentos que van (por suerte tengo MorphOS).

También uso Gentoo for MacOSX en un MacMini, y aunque no hay mucho paquete y el development parece que no avanza mucho (al menos de cara al público), lo que hay funciona. Ahora, eso sí, en el MacBook me puse el Darwinports, porque Gentoo for MacOS in Intel ya era pedir mucho  :Razz: 

En definitiva, a mí me gusta Gentoo, pero como dicen por ahí, para mis ratos libres. Ahora que no tengo demasiado tiempo como para estar enviando Bugs y demás, prefiero algo que se actualice solo y siga funcionando sin tocar configs, como el Mac OS X. Cuando me vuelva a dar la vena, me pondré a actualizar las Gentoos que tengo por ahí  :Wink: 

No hay que ponerse a dramatizar ni a pelear por unos .keep sueltos ;P  Me repito: Gentoo no va a peor, Gentoo se hace más grande (= más bugs).

edit:

se me ha olvidado recomendar un libro! "Teo se lava" (preescolar) -- a ver cuando hacen la versión "Teo se instala Gentoo en el iPod"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kensai

ese traslado a xorg 7 ha sido la pesadilla de todas las distribuciones como debian, arch linux y gentoo. Hubo demasiados cambios entre una version y la otra.

----------

## abasme

Disculpen que me meta y no es para tirarla contra nadie ni nada... 

Pero creo que ha llegado el momento en que Gentoo debe de tratar de no avarcar tanto y pulir lo que en estos momentos tenemos por ejemplo que lio es cambiar a Xorg modular pero los que nos metimos en gentoo al cabo de unas pocas semanas o de inmediato nos dimos cuenta a que nos estabamos metiendo.

Creo el que no colabora o no paga a un developer no tiene el derecho de decir nada y esperar a que los developers corrijan el problema..

A mi gusto y me atrevo decir que de muchos tambien Gentoo es lo mejor que me paso en la vida ya que gracias a esos ciertos problemitas he aprendido cada vez mas de linux lo que no se puede contras distros. Gentoo no esta nada mal porque cada vez salen mas distribuciones basadas en Gentoo ( creadas a sabor y antojo del developer que siguen siendo gentoo) por ejemplo Mayix, RR4 / RR64 y demas.

Asi que sigamos amando cada vez mas a gentoo y tratando de ayudar o involucrarnos mas cada vez.

Gentoo rules

----------

## pacho2

 *HawkFB wrote:*   

>  Mi recomendación es que si no te quieres complicar la vida, si tu sistema funciona, no lo actualices.

 

Menuda recomendación   :Confused:  ¿usas la rama testing o la estable? (lo digo por lo que comentas después de xorg7)

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> ese traslado a xorg 7 ha sido la pesadilla de todas las distribuciones como debian, arch linux y gentoo. Hubo demasiados cambios entre una version y la otra.

 

Precisamente Xorg 7 sigue estando en la rama testing, lo cual demuestra que la rama estable es de fiar   :Cool: 

 *abasme wrote:*   

> Pero creo que ha llegado el momento en que Gentoo debe de tratar de no avarcar tanto

 

¿qué es ese "tanto"?

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *artic wrote:*   

>  *LinuxBlues wrote:*   Pero al menos sé que he hecho mucho más que artic por ella 
> 
> L O L 
> 
> 

 

Bájate todo el CVS, http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/xml/htdocs/doc/es/?root=gentoo

y después ejecuta:

```
grep -ri -l "LinuxBlues" *
```

Ahora dinos lo que has hecho tú, por favor.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Es lamentable cada vez que se encuentra un post de este tipo en el foro. Discusiones que no llevan a ningun lado más que a la desvirtuación del sentido que merece la comunidad del software libre (Entiendase cooperación armonia y amistad). Estimados les exorto a recapacitar y dejar a un lado los egos, intereses particulares, disputas sin fin, y todo aquello que más que beneficiar a la comunidad la dispersan y alejan de su norte común.

Basta ya de menospreciar al projimo insultandose mutuamente, rebajandose a las más vicerales disputas de personas sin cultura, respeto, educación y consideración para con el resto de la comunidad. Demostremos al resto de las comunidades que esta es una de las mejores apoyandonos esforzandonos por hacer de Gentoo una de las distribuciones más usadas por su espectacular soporte comunitario, cada uno aportando lo que sea de su agrado, exponiendo los fallos y errores sin caer en vanalidades y ofensas.

En este post sera mi primera y ultima intervención por respeto al resto de la comunidad que al igual que yo nos sentimos de alguna manera incomodados por los tintes y matices que ha tomado el mismo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Veamos, lo único que ha ocurrido aquí es que Gentoo Linux me ha defraudado últimamente. Cambios como el de glibc o el del baselayout que comenté en este hilo, sin documentar en absoluto...

Sencillamente me parece vergonzoso y es lo que estaba tratando de mostrar: que Gentoo Linux me perdió el respeto como usuario por hacer este tipo de cosas sin previo ni posterior aviso. Pone como estable algo que me desconfigura todo el sistema y "allá te las arregles como puedas".

Considero el GLEP 19, de vital importancia en servidores, pero este tipo de cosas para estaciones de trabajo (y, modestia aparte, la mía es para mí, más importante que cualquiera de los servidores que administro, dado que los administro muy a menudo desde mi estación de trabajo), me hizo reconsiderar mi actitud hacia Gentoo. Ahora la veo como una distribución inmadura, la más inmadura con la que me he topado, de hecho; y me gustaría rogar que se aplique el GLEP 19, cuanto antes, para estaciones de trabajo también, porque si como en mi caso se utiliza una estación de trabajo para configurar servidores y no sólo desde el sobremesa, sino también desde el portátil, ocurre que pierdo dinero mientras trato de configurar Gentoo (por enésima vez) para que todo siga funcionando correctamente.

De ahí mi tremendo enfado: usar Gentoo me ha hecho perder dinero de mi sueldo que me van a descontar en julio, así de simple. De ahí que me haya comprado Red Hat Enterprise Linux WS, porque me parece fiable, porque sé que no me va a dejar en otro impasse como Gentoo y porque sé que cualquier actualización no me hará perder dinero como con Gentoo.

Luego uno lee comentarios como el de artic o el de Zamorate o el de asph, totalmente fuera de lugar, dado que nadie les dió vela en este entierro y uno piensa: "seguid así, ya vereis lo que os pasa cuando papá no os pague la comida, a ver si seguís usando Gentoo u os veis obligados a usar el sentido común." Estoy seguro de que, como a mí, no les quedará otro remedio que esperar a que Gentoo madure y no juegue estas malas pasadas.

Eleazar Anzola, admito que mis modales puedan haber dejado mucho que desear, pero si Gentoo te hubiese ocasionado perder (no lo sé exactamente, pero calculo que se aproxima a) 500 de tu salario, ¿cuáles hubiesen sido los tuyos?

Ese es el motivo por el que símplemente he optado por abandonar Gentoo y usar una distribución por la que he tenido que pagar (más pérdidas de dinero ahora, pero recuperable a la larga), pero en la que todo "sencillamente funciona" it just works(TM).

De cualquier forma, Gentoo no me parece mala, me parece mediocre hasta que no se implemente el GLEP 19. Sencillamente observa la fecha del mismo y el caso que le han hecho o la atención que le han prestado; cuando esto cambie drásticamente quizá vuelva a usar Gentoo, antes no.

----------

## YosWinK

Una mala experiencia, sin duda, la tuya con Gentoo. Está bien conocer un poco de todo. Por mi parte puedo decir que: he utilizado Gentoo como escritorio para trabajar (al igual que tú) pero además de ello, he usado Gentoo en un servidor mediano (dual opteron) y en unos 100 clientes (compartiendo máquina con Debian y Windows).  No creo que sea fácil calcular el dinero que el empleo de Gentoo supone, pero es importante.

Como bien dices, el escritorio para trabajar es importante y debe estar siempre plenamente operativo, esto para mí significa que: no me fio de ninguna actualización (ya sea en Gentoo, en Windows, en Debian ...) durante el período en que se que lo voy a necesitar al 100%. Única excepción a esta regla son las actualizaciones de seguridad. El resto de las actualizaciones las cancelo hasta que encuentro el momento oportuno (con tiempo por si surge algún problema, con otro escritorio disponible, sin trabajo pendiente, etc.) para realizarlas. No necesito actualizar glibc el primer día que entra en estable en este tipo de sistema (IMHO), puede esperar. Puede que no sea aplicable en todos los casos, es sólo una idea. 

Mucha suerte con Red-Hat, LinuxBlues. Ahora si se rompe algo sólo tienes que llamar a la asistencia técnica y no andar esperando que los usuarios de una distribución "mediocre" te solucionen los problemas en un foro, es lo que tiene el dinero.

P.D: 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Luego uno lee comentarios como el de artic o el de Zamorate o el de asph, totalmente fuera de lugar, dado que nadie les dió vela en este entierro y uno piensa ...
> 
> 

 

Perdón, me pareció que esto era un foro público y que está abierto a todas las opiniones, pero debemos tener un administrador de velas que desconozco.

----------

## Kensai

CentOS era mucho mejor eleccion IMHO.

----------

## asph

 *Quote:*   

> Luego uno lee comentarios como el de artic o el de Zamorate o el de asph, totalmente fuera de lugar, dado que nadie les dió vela en este entierro y uno piensa: "seguid así, ya vereis lo que os pasa cuando papá no os pague la comida, a ver si seguís usando Gentoo u os veis obligados a usar el sentido común." Estoy seguro de que, como a mí, no les quedará otro remedio que esperar a que Gentoo madure y no juegue estas malas pasadas.

 

mi papa no me paga la comida, ni los servidores dedicados con gentoo de los que dispongo... que por cierto funcionan sin problemas, estas seguro que el problema no es tuyo?

----------

## dmery

Avi Alkala, consultor de IBM especializado en Software Libre, afirmo que no existe una distribución de Linux que sea mejor que otras, durante su intervención en el LinuxWorld. Según este experto, lo que importa es la capacidad de la herramienta para satisfacer las necesidades de cada uno de los usuarios que no siempre son las mismas.

Alkala explico que una empresa que desee implantar una distribución basada en Linux deberá valorar principalmente el soporte que esta ofrezca, la calidad de las herramientas y aplicaciones que incorpora y su grado de vinculación con alguna empresa con experiencia en el desarrollo de software.

Estuve leyendo este articulo en una pagina web y creo que plantea bien claro cuestiones que estan discutiendo en el foro.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## cy5

Definitivamente esto va por lo largo es una discusion de nunca acabar uno echandole plomo al gentoo por cuestion de caprichos. Si bien es cierto linux en su aplia gama de distribuciones fue pensado para satisfacer caprichos y principalmente para dar seguridad lo que venga despues de eso es regalia. La verdad para mi gentoo me funciona....   :Cool:   y Dmary danos la direccion de ese articulo.   :Idea: 

----------

## Kensai

Hmm 3 post y va por lo largo?  :Laughing:  Yo he participado en posts en foro de ingles que llena las 30 paginas y el admin tiene que dividirlo y hacer uno nuevo.  :Wink:  Para mi vamos empezando.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dmery

pueden leerlo en este link

http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/la-mejor-distro-no-existe.html

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## asph

no es que no exista una "mejor distribucion", sino que la mejor distribucion es diferente para cada uno, según sus necesidades y lo que mas valore al usar linux. en mi caso he probado muchos y de momento gentoo es la que me da mas libertad para configurarlo todo como a mi me gusta  :Smile: 

----------

## aj2r

Yo personalmente uso gentoo por portage, ni más ni menos. Al fin y al cabo todas las distribuciones son GNU/Linux y son lo mismo, en general, a mi modo de ver, lo único que las diferencia es como gestionan los paquetes y el soporte técnico (sin entrar en cuestiones filosóficas claro).

----------

## Kensai

Lo que pasa es que todas las distribuciones son Linux y todas pueden llegar a hacer lo mismo, solo que algunas necesitan mas hack y tiempo que otras para lograrlo. Ademas hay muchas distros que son especializadas para cierto trabajo, con las cuales estoy a favor pero estoy en contra de las distros que solo se copian de otra por tener una distro mas.

----------

## asph

no se copian distros para tener una más, supongo que se basan en alguna que les gusta y mejoran lo que no les gusta.. como muchas han hecho con debian.

----------

## Kensai

 *asph wrote:*   

> no se copian distros para tener una más, supongo que se basan en alguna que les gusta y mejoran lo que no les gusta.. como muchas han hecho con debian.

 

Aqui diferimos, hay muchas distros basadas en debian y en gentoo que solo son una copia hay montones, Linux para ser una competencia en el mercado desktop va a tardarle muchisimo por que hay mas de 500 distribuciones de las cuales mucho menos de 100 valen la pena. Y por favor no supongas usa pruebas cuando me refutes. No me tomes a mal es que me gusta que cuando me refuten me den pruebas es el mismo problema que tengo en el foro de ingles. Un ejemplo: kororaa y rr4 linux son basadas en gentoo la unica diferencia es que te brindan un sistema preconfigurado con instalador, por que no se unieron al gentoo-installer y trataron de mejorarlo? El Gentoo Installer es uno de los peores instaladores que he visto si no el peor. Si nos centraramos mas en conjunto y union las distribuciones serian de mayor calidad. Ahora Jackass y Rockhoper son basadas en gentoo y como tu dices no son copias, son una diferente manera de hacer un stage 3 en el que puedes usar gentoo para hacerlo o la iso que ellos tienen para instalar.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *artic wrote:*    *LinuxBlues wrote:*   Pero al menos sé que he hecho mucho más que artic por ella 
> 
> L O L 
> 
>  
> ...

 

artic sigo esperando tu respuesta con entusiasmo, apórtanos lo que te hizo lanzar ese "L O L", porque de lo contrario dedicaré un "L O L" a tus payasadas...   :Laughing: 

----------

## warp3r

 *Quote:*   

> artic sigo esperando tu respuesta con entusiasmo, apórtanos lo que te hizo lanzar ese "L O L", porque de lo contrario dedicaré un "L O L" a tus payasadas...  

 

Bueno, soy uno de los que no tiene vela, pero es que la cera va cara.

A ver, hace siglos que no aparezco por aqui, voy visitando a ver que os contais y como os va, pero mi vida laboral no me permite estar al tanto de esta distro que solo me ha dado buenos momentos y conocimientos a mansalva.

LinuxBlues, hablo por lo que vi en mi época activa... eres el típico canuto que cuando hace algo dice que lo ha hecho para sentirse mejor contigo mismo, sinceramente, creo que esta comunidad no pierde nada si te largas. Asi que simplemente, deja morir este hilo y vivir a la gente, que al contrario que yo, puede seguir siendo miembro activo de esta comunidad.

Buscate una vida fuera o algo y disfruta de RHEL y del soporte en Bangalhore. Te será de mucha utilidad cuando te digan "ah, solo soportamos la versión x.y de RHEL con la version x.z del hardware p". 

Recuerda que aqui los developers estan para ayudar y tirar para alante la distro, si tan mal lo ves todo, haz las opos para developer y demuestra lo que vales. 

Por otra parte... si has perdido dinero de tu sueldo por gentoo es problema de tu falta de savoir faire en madera de sysadmin. 

Nada más que decir, me voy a comer y que lo disfruten.

Espero verles pronto

----------

## aj2r

 *warp3r wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   artic sigo esperando tu respuesta con entusiasmo, apórtanos lo que te hizo lanzar ese "L O L", porque de lo contrario dedicaré un "L O L" a tus payasadas...   
> 
> Bueno, soy uno de los que no tiene vela, pero es que la cera va cara.
> 
> A ver, hace siglos que no aparezco por aqui, voy visitando a ver que os contais y como os va, pero mi vida laboral no me permite estar al tanto de esta distro que solo me ha dado buenos momentos y conocimientos a mansalva.
> ...

 

Pues teniendo en cuenta que no sueles intervenir en el foro, por no decir que no lo haces, hacerlo ahora para soltar esta bocanada tampoco me parece bien, no entiendo tu actitud la verdad.

----------

## warp3r

hablaba de linuxblues

he leido mails suyos en la mailing durante tiempo

de hecho siempre he participado más en la mailing que en los foros

será porque ahi generalmente el nivel de las conversaciones es mejor

no voy a remitirme a de donde salgo ni de donde vengo porque la verdad, para discutir sobre esto paso. Simplemente me reafirmo a que desde que vi los primeros mails de Linuxblues pensé: "este tio va a dar por culo" y ahí esta.

asi que, simplemente decir que si algun dia me falla el trabajo como informático, igual me puedo dedicar a la sociologia.

menos quejarse y mas reportar bugs

ATC

----------

## pacho2

 *aj2r wrote:*   

>  *warp3r wrote:*    *Quote:*   artic sigo esperando tu respuesta con entusiasmo, apórtanos lo que te hizo lanzar ese "L O L", porque de lo contrario dedicaré un "L O L" a tus payasadas...   
> 
> Bueno, soy uno de los que no tiene vela, pero es que la cera va cara.
> 
> A ver, hace siglos que no aparezco por aqui, voy visitando a ver que os contais y como os va, pero mi vida laboral no me permite estar al tanto de esta distro que solo me ha dado buenos momentos y conocimientos a mansalva.
> ...

 

Pero cosas como 

 *Quote:*   

> artic sigo esperando tu respuesta con entusiasmo, apórtanos lo que te hizo lanzar ese "L O L", porque de lo contrario dedicaré un "L O L" a tus payasadas... 

 

Me parece que sólo sirven para provocar bronca

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *warp3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LinuxBlues, hablo por lo que vi en mi época activa... eres el típico canuto que cuando hace algo dice que lo ha hecho para sentirse mejor contigo mismo, sinceramente, creo que esta comunidad no pierde nada si te largas. Asi que simplemente, deja morir este hilo y vivir a la gente, que al contrario que yo, puede seguir siendo miembro activo de esta comunidad.
> 
> 

 

El único motivo de la referencia a lo que había hecho fue ver la risa de artic, no es que me haga sentir mejor conmigo mismo, lo que sí me hace sentir mejor es comprobar su silencio y ver que, hasta que no demuestre lo contrario, ha hecho aún menos que yo, y mira que yo hice poco... pacho2 no pretendo explicártelo por separado, y admito que tienes razón, pero ten muy en cuenta que fue una respuesta y que quizá no la lancé porque me apeteciese.

 *warp3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Buscate una vida fuera o algo y disfruta de RHEL y del soporte en Bangalhore. Te será de mucha utilidad cuando te digan "ah, solo soportamos la versión x.y de RHEL con la version x.z del hardware p". 
> 
> 

 

¿La has usado alguna vez? En otras palabras, ¿sabes realmente de lo que estás hablando? Porque el trato que, al menos yo, he recibido ha sido exquisito y les pregunté, por ver si lo que decías era cierto y me habían timado, cómo usar el puerto de infrarrojos en mi portátil, cosa que di por imposible bajo Gentoo y han tardado menos de un día en darme respuesta y lo tengo plenamente operativo siguiendo sus indicaciones. ¿Estás completamente seguro de que estás hablando de RHEL o de alguno de sus clones? Aunque por otra parte me parece lógico que sólo ofrezcan soporte para la versión que has comprado, estaría bueno que diesen soporte gratuito para Red Hat 8.

 *warp3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Recuerda que aqui los developers estan para ayudar y tirar para alante la distro, si tan mal lo ves todo, haz las opos para developer y demuestra lo que vales. 
> 
> 

 

¿de Gentoo? Oigo esa voz interior que algunos llaman conciencia diciéndome: LinuxBlues no sigas tecleando y por esta vez voy a hacerle caso.

 *warp3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por otra parte... si has perdido dinero de tu sueldo por gentoo es problema de tu falta de savoir faire en madera de sysadmin. 
> 
> 

 

No tienes ni la más mínima idea de lo que estás diciendo ni yo las más mínimas ganas de explicar lo que ocurrió. Como sysadmin de varios servidores puedo decirte que rara vez han sufrido percances, lo cual es lógico, ninguno de ellos usa Gentoo. Estoy pidiendo a gritos la implementación del GLEP 19, pero le habeis hecho tanto caso en este hilo como los desarrolladores: ninguno.

 *warp3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no voy a remitirme a de donde salgo ni de donde vengo porque la verdad, para discutir sobre esto paso. Simplemente me reafirmo a que desde que vi los primeros mails de Linuxblues pensé: "este tio va a dar por culo" y ahí esta.
> 
> 

 

Siempre digo las cosas como las pienso y tal cual las pienso, si estoy cumpliendo con tu pronóstico es precisamente por ello.

 *warp3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> asi que, simplemente decir que si algun dia me falla el trabajo como informático, igual me puedo dedicar a la sociologia.
> 
> 

 

mejor no digo el tercer oficio que se me pasó por la cabeza   :Twisted Evil: 

 *warp3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> menos quejarse y mas reportar bugs
> 
> 

 

Lamentablemence perdí la inocencia a los cuatro años o cosa así.

----------

## aj2r

¿Hay alguna traducción del GLEP19 al español?   :Question: 

EDITO-> Bueno, ya no me hace falta traducción   :Laughing:  Básicamente lo que propone es el uso de keywords de la forma 'stable:<arch>' y '~stable:<arch>' (stable:x86, stable:ppc, etc.), y así diferenciar entre dos árboles de portage, el de siempre y otro que se actualice sólo cada tres meses (excepto en el caso de parches de seguridad o arreglo de bugs con un rango mayor o igual a 'maj')  y en el que además permanezcan los ebuilds durante al menos un año.

Realmente me esperaba algo más complejo   :Laughing:  No me parece nada descabellado ¿y a vosotros?

----------

## Ark del KAOS

No puedo ayuda mucho en este tema, pero voy a daros mi opinión sobre un punto del que habéis hablado.

Muchos consideráis esta distribución como "para usuarios avanzados", y eso es solo una verdad a medias.

Yo no me considero un usuario avanzado, ni mucho menos, y esta es mi distribución caiga quien caiga.

Es mas, no hago mas que recomendársela a mis conocidos.

Y esto se debe a que es jodídamente lógica. Mucho mas que cualquiera de las demás que he probado.

Una vez conoces el funcionamiento básico, que no es mas que aprenderte el handbook y un par de tutoriales que hay por el foro o en el wiki, te das cuenta de que esta distribución hace lo que le pides, y como le se lo pides, y los pasos para lograrlo son exactos para cada programa.

Una vez que te enteras de como funciona, consigues un sistema mucho mas rápido que el que logras con cualquier otra distribución, y bastante mas automatizado.

Y saber como funciona Gentoo no te hace un usuario avanzado, ni mucho menos.

Es más, cuantas veces os he demostrado que en muchos aspectos no tengo ni puñetera idea  :Wink: 

Y sin embargo me ha sucedido muchas veces que usuarios noveles de mi foro me han preguntado como hacer cosas que con mi Gentoo no he tenido demasiado problema, y para ellos es imposible.

Hasta ahora no me he encontrado con ninguna imposibilidad insalvable en esta dristribución, mientras que en otras supuestamente mas sencillas como Ubuntu, Knoppix, o Mandriva, me ha sido imposible (los ayudantes gráficos deshacen el trabajo que mantienes a mano en los archivos de configuración)

Ahora bien, si una vez que te conviertes en el gran Kajuna gentooita, capaz de hacer crecer la hierba en su portage o emerger sin manos, empiezas a ver errores insalvables que desmerecen a todo punto el uso de esta basura en tu templo...a tanto no llego.

Puede que sea verdad, o que la radiación de la pantalla te esta empezando a afectar de más...pero para un usuario de a pie esta distro es una maravilla.

Y no solo eso, los foros también lo son (y sino probad a preguntar algo ligeramente complicado en los de mandriva o ubuntu), los wikis, el hanbook, y demás son referentes para toda la comunidad Linux (sea la distribución que sea), y los developers te tienen los programas mas punteros calentitos para emerger en nada de tiempo.

¿Os quejáis de que bugs lleguen al usuario final? ¿Cada cuanto sucede eso? En Mandriva es la orden del día...y en Ubuntu es, o eso, o no usarlos hasta dentro de varios meses.

Puede que para el gran Kajuna esta distro este perdiendo el norte...pero como usuario estoy encantado  :Wink: 

Y como yo, muchos mas.

----------

## Sparkster

Hola, chicos. Como usuario de gentoo desde hace un par de años (aunque no al nivel de muchos de los que pululáis por aquí) creo que aportaré mi granito de arena.

Yo creo que gentoo es una distro bastante complicada. No imposible, pero sí para alguien a quien le guste y que tenga la suficiente paciencia como para tirarse una tarde entera solucionando errores tras un update. Siempre que un amigo me pedía que le recomendase una distro, si tenía un mínimo de experiencia en el campo, siempre le recomendaba gentoo. 

Sin embargo, parece que hace unas semanas (corregidme si me equivoco) hubo un pequeño lio por parte (supongo) de los desarrolladores que hizo que todos nos tirásemos un poco del pelo. Yo tuve que reinstalar el sistema, porque hubo muchos erorres que fui totalmente incapaz de solucionar tras una semana de intentos, y aún así, todavía ahora sigo reparando cosillas, que parece que poco a poco, con updates diarios, se van solventando todas. 

Tras esta experiencia quasi traumática creo que dejaré de recomendar gentoo a la gente, a no ser que sean personas que veo que le echen ganas y paciencia, ya que para mí quedó bastante patente que ésta no es una distro para cualquier tipo de usuario. Yo por mi parte seguiré usándola, porque a mi modo de ver, es la mejor para mis necesidades del día a día (y el portage me gusta cada día más comparado con el apt).

Por otro lado, como comentaba antes, parece que las aguas vuelven a su cauce y todo vuelve a funcionar poco a poco. ¿Vosotros qué creéis?

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Lo siento señores.... pero estoy de ver este post hasta los h****s, me habia propuesto no leerlo mas, y desde luego no postear, a ver, si en una semana desaparecia. Pero por lo visto hay "algun/os" señor/señores que se sienten muy mal (no dudo de sus motivos) pero a los demas users nos trae sin cuidado y no nos van a convencer de dejar la distro (si ese es el empeño) "empieaza"  a molestar el que cada vez que el post cae haya alguien dispuesto a subirlo (lo que es no tener nada que hacer)   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Por cierto, por si alguien no se ha dado cuenta, esto que empezo siendo un post de "opinion" no de consulta ni arereglo de nada... se ha convertido cuasi en un flame de los que rulan por muchos foros...

que si mi distro es mejor que la tuya,

que si yo que soy un user hiper-mega-maravilloso estoy hasta el puturru de fua de esta distro... ¡coño! tios que nadie le pone a nadie una pistola en la cabeza, para que venga o se valla.

Joer tambien he probado unas cuantas distros y cuando me fue mal o me canso me cambie a otra.

Por favor dejad de dar la vara con este tema, y lamento 

Ah! lamento mi contribucion a volver a subirlo, no se repetira.

----------

## aj2r

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> Lo siento señores.... pero estoy de ver este post hasta los h****s, me habia propuesto no leerlo mas, y desde luego no postear, a ver, si en una semana desaparecia. Pero por lo visto hay "algun/os" señor/señores que se sienten muy mal (no dudo de sus motivos) pero a los demas users nos trae sin cuidado y no nos van a convencer de dejar la distro (si ese es el empeño) "empieaza"  a molestar el que cada vez que el post cae haya alguien dispuesto a subirlo (lo que es no tener nada que hacer)   
> 
> Por cierto, por si alguien no se ha dado cuenta, esto que empezo siendo un post de "opinion" no de consulta ni arereglo de nada... se ha convertido cuasi en un flame de los que rulan por muchos foros...
> 
> que si mi distro es mejor que la tuya,
> ...

 

Acabas de hacer de todo lo que te quejas, no es por nada. Por cierto, yo intentaba encaminar el hilo hacia fines más productivos ¿qué piensas sobre lo del GLEP 19? En mi opinión estaría bastante bien que se aplicase tanto para servidores como para equipos de escritorio.

----------

## Kensai

Veremos si el GLEP 19 es aceptado y puesto en practica algun dia, seria muy bueno.

----------

